# Anyone try to use 'Captain Hook' retriever on a Jon handle??



## SteveF (Mar 17, 2013)

It would be nice to be able to use that thing to latch the winch hook to the front handle when the water is cold and I really don't want to slip in while retrieving! My concern is that the device itself may be a bit too large to get the winch hook onto the handle. Anyone try it?

Thanks!!

Steve


----------

